# Domanda per uomini (ma non solo)!



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?

Io ho sempre avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, non me ne sono mai accorta in tempo. Quindi mi chiedo e VI CHIEDO fatemi anche esempi pratici, raccontatemi come siete state approcciate o come avete approcciato qualcuno...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2010)

Al di là del fatto che per me la scintilla ci deve essere, ossia un'attrazione al di là del ragionamento, mio approccio è soltanto verbale. In molti casi preferisco un'amicizia profonda all'amore, perché l'amicizia non esclude l'amore.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Gennaio 2010)

*Ognuno fa storia a sè...*



Magenta ha detto:


> Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, non me ne sono mai accorta in tempo. Quindi mi chiedo e VI CHIEDO fatemi anche esempi pratici, raccontatemi come siete state approcciate o come avete approcciato qualcuno...


Mi vien da dire che se ci sta provando e non te ne avvedi...o non ci prova abbastanza...o a te non te ne frega nulla che ci provi...quindi in ogni caso...LASSA PERDERE!


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, non me ne sono mai accorta in tempo. Quindi mi chiedo e VI CHIEDO fatemi anche esempi pratici, raccontatemi come siete state approcciate o come avete approcciato qualcuno...


Dallo sguardo  ...
(che segna la differenza tra come vede te e come si pone con il resto del mondo )


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

esempio pratico: uscita  a cena con amiche.
Noto un tizio che mi guarda da lontano, a metà serata.
Fine serata, in piedi stiamo per andare via. Il tizio viene verso di me per dirmi che mi ha riconosciuto che sono la sorella della tale, e come sta...un pò sembra non sappia cosa dire, un pò sembra prendere tempo... poi mi saluta,mi accarezza il braccio e se ne va.
Mentre usciamo incricia di nuovo il mio sguardo, mi saluta e mi dice: mi raccomando!
La mia amica mi fa: che ti ha detto? io: ha chiesto di mia sorella. E lei: ma Maggie, te non capisci nulla, era un modo per parlarti!!!!!!!!!!
Boh... se quello era un approccio allora non capisco veramente nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> esempio pratico: uscita a cena con amiche.
> Noto un tizio che mi guarda da lontano, a metà serata.
> Fine serata, in piedi stiamo per andare via. Il tizio viene verso di me per dirmi che mi ha riconosciuto che sono la sorella della tale, e come sta...un pò sembra non sappia cosa dire, un pò sembra prendere tempo... poi mi saluta,mi accarezza il braccio e se ne va.
> Mentre usciamo incricia di nuovo il mio sguardo, mi saluta e mi dice: mi raccomando!
> ...


 Ma a te il tizio sembrava interessante?
Voglio dire che non c'è nulla di più affascinante di uno sguardo, per te, ma pure per l'altro.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> mi accarezza il braccio e se ne va.


Sì Magenta, era un approccio...


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Uff... allora ha ragione la mia amica che mi dice che non mi accorgo mai quando uno ci prova perchè ho una visione distorta di come sono...
In soldoni, non mi ritengo all'altezza di chi ho davanti e quindi MAI penserei che ci stia provando...

Mika, ho trovato strana anche io quella carezza sul braccio, più che altro perchè non lo conosco il tizio,se non di vista (abitando in un piccolo borgo,chi non si conosce di vista, del resto...)

Il tizio è interessante in effetti, non l'ho assolutamente mai cercato ma diciamo che quelle volte che lo vedo mi viene spontaneo guardarlo di tanto in tanto... parlando adolescentemente "mi piace!"

Anche perchè ragionandoci su, perchè venire a chiedermi di mia sorella...la conosci,se vuoi sapere come sta chiamala...dite che era una scusa?
oddio.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Uff... allora ha ragione la mia amica che mi dice che non mi accorgo mai quando uno ci prova perchè ho una visione distorta di come sono...
> In soldoni, non mi ritengo all'altezza di chi ho davanti e quindi MAI penserei che ci stia provando...


Rifletterei molto su questa cosa Magenta. Per capire se è sempre stato così o se è condizionato da altre persone.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Uff... allora ha ragione la mia amica che mi dice che non mi accorgo mai quando uno ci prova perchè ho una visione distorta di come sono...
> In soldoni, non mi ritengo all'altezza di chi ho davanti e quindi MAI penserei che ci stia provando...
> 
> Mika, ho trovato strana anche io quella carezza sul braccio, più che altro perchè non lo conosco il tizio,se non di vista (abitando in un piccolo borgo,chi non si conosce di vista, del resto...)
> ...


 :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Uff... allora ha ragione la mia amica che mi dice che non mi accorgo mai quando uno ci prova perchè ho una visione distorta di come sono...
> In soldoni, non mi ritengo all'altezza di chi ho davanti e quindi MAI penserei che ci stia provando...
> 
> Mika, *ho trovato strana anche io quella carezza sul braccio,* più che altro perchè non lo conosco il tizio,se non di vista (abitando in un piccolo borgo,chi non si conosce di vista, del resto...)
> ...


Si chiama: _Body Language  attenta pero'._


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :incazzato:


P/R mi fai impazzire con ste faccine!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Dimmi le cose a parole please...

perchè quando parlate a faccine io mi sento così :singleeye: un'aliena che non capisce na mazz'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> P/R mi fai impazzire con ste faccine!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Dimmi le cose a parole please...
> 
> perchè quando parlate a faccine io mi sento così :singleeye: un'aliena che non capisce na mazz'


 = Roba da matti questa neanche capisce che se uno ti guarda, ti parla per un motivo risibile, ti tocca vuol dire che ci prova
:incazzato:= da picchiare
= ma allora si sta guardando intorno e non vuole fare la Penelope a vita... 

:mexican:= sono scherzosa


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Rifletterei molto su questa cosa Magenta. Per capire se è sempre stato così o se è condizionato da altre persone.


Sai Mika ho chiesto anche a persone diciamo "del campo" e mi è stato detto che dipende dal fatto che fino ai 14/15 anni sono stata il classico brutto anattrocolo, per di più non solo mi ritenevo bruttina io, ma venivo puntualmente presa in giro dai compagni di classe per i miei difetti...
Crescendo i difetti sono spariti (quali brufoli e capelli informi, un pò di ciccia etc) e sono saltata fuori io,sotto tutti quei difetti. 
Quindi diciamo che è stato un comportamento condizionato da altre persone in passato,ma che mi ha lasciato delle insicurezze di base che ancora non ho risolto. (infatti a volte per una critica all'aspetto fisico vado in paranoia, e ho più di 30 anni ormai...)


@ Marì: me fai morire, spiegami sta cosa del body language. Nel mio caso specifico magari! Non mi lasciare in sospeso!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2010)

Body language=Il linguaggio del corpo e' una forma di comunicazione non verbale composta di postura corporea, di gesti e di movimenti degli occhi ... osserva gli anima-li e capirai ... loro non parlano, eppure si capiscono tra di loro e si fanno capire anche da noi molte volte


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Cioè il fatto che mi abbia toccato il braccio significa che ... voleva un contatto con me, ergo ci stava provando?????


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Cioè il fatto che mi abbia toccato il braccio significa che ... voleva un contatto con me, ergo ci stava provando?????


Elementare, Watson!:sonar:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Cioè il fatto che mi abbia toccato il braccio significa che ... voleva un contatto con me, ergo ci stava provando?????



... stai sfottendo eh


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Ora vado in edicola e mi compro il "Cioè" come quando avevo 10 anni, vediamo se trovo un articolo tipo " i 10 modi per sapere se gli piaci veramente". Meglio che parto dalle basi. Perchè mi rendo conto di non capirci nulla di VOI UOMINI quando ci provate... 

(ma lo troverò ancora il Cioè?)


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ora vado in edicola e mi compro il "Cioè" come quando avevo 10 anni, vediamo se trovo un articolo tipo " i 10 modi per sapere se gli piaci veramente". Meglio che parto dalle basi. Perchè mi rendo conto di non capirci nulla di VOI UOMINI quando ci provate...
> 
> (ma lo troverò ancora il Cioè?)


Certo che sì:mexican:
Anche su Internet: http://www.cioe.it/sommario, ti consiglio il link Amore e Dintorni :carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Gennaio 2010)

Lo sguardo...e poi quella frase buttata lì ma che ti fa capire che sta cercando di interpretare ciò che tu penseresti sia meglio dicesse o facesse in quel momento... un indizio che ti faccia cpire che sta pensando a cosa sia meglio per te in quel frangente... e tu che dentro ti chiedi: ma chi è? ma chi glielo ha chiesto? ma che vuole questo? e sei fritta impanata...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Quindi diciamo che è stato un comportamento condizionato da altre persone in passato,ma che mi ha lasciato delle insicurezze di base che ancora non ho risolto. (infatti a volte per una critica all'aspetto fisico vado in paranoia, e ho più di 30 anni ormai...)


Il tuo compagno fa parte delle persone che condizionano?

ps OT il tuo avatar non mi è nuovo ma non riesco a ricordare..


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il tuo compagno fa parte delle persone che condizionano?
> *
> ps OT il tuo avatar non mi è nuovo ma non riesco a ricordare..*


Lo ha usato Emmanuelle Arsan 





http://www.tradimento.net/forum/../forum2/member.php?u=1117


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Allora lo cambio!
L'ho messo perchè l'attrice mi somiglia! visto come sono messa la donna vampiro mi rispecchiava poco...
cerco la foto di una casalinga disperata!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Allora lo cambio!
> L'ho messo perchè l'attrice mi somiglia! visto come sono messa la donna vampiro mi rispecchiava poco...
> *cerco la foto di una casalinga disperata!*


Scusa eh ... cosa ci azzecchi (come dice il Tonino nazionale) tu con una "casalinga"? ... per giunta "disperata" poi :sonar:  ... tu non sei quella tanto impegnata fuori casa: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4958&postcount=87

... sei tu in questa descrizione/racconto, o no? 

Suvvvia trova qualcosa di piu' calzante


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2010)

... vado a magna' ... torno piu' tardi 
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
forse :rotfl:


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

ok, tengo questo avatar, per due ottimi motivi:
- donna in carriera
- tradita da quello che pensava fosse l'amore della sua vita
...
va meglio Marì?
Buona cena!

Dovrei cercare di tornare in quel locale per vedere se lo rivedo?
Ovviamente io non faccio nulla,ma magari gli vien la fantasia di approcciarmi in modo un pò diverso...sai mai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> ok, tengo questo avatar, per due ottimi motivi:
> - donna in carriera
> - tradita da quello che pensava fosse l'amore della sua vita
> ...
> ...


Attenta che gli dici "ciao!" ti comprometti...


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Ma de che mi comprometto? no no lascio che mi saluti prima lui se mai...
Esattamente come ho fatto l'altra sera.

Del resto, ho comprato il libro delle regole, come potrebbe essere altrimenti...

Mika, lui non mi condiziona in peggio,anzi.
Quando usciamo e mi preparo, gli chiedo un parere e lui mi dice "tu stai sempre benissimo" ma mi guarda appena prima di dirmelo...
E pensare che all'inizio mi guardava persino dormire, da tanto gli sembravo bella...
boh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma de che mi comprometto? no no lascio che mi saluti prima lui se mai...
> Esattamente come ho fatto l'altra sera.
> 
> Del resto, ho comprato il libro delle regole, come potrebbe essere altrimenti...
> ...


 Era ironico.
Visto che l'altra volta sei stata "tonta" un ciao e qualche sguardo intenso non ti "compromettono".

Il problema è il tradimento non ricevere costantemente conferme e gratificazioni.
Però se si percepisce indifferenza bisogna capire che è un campanello d'allarme.
La tua autostima non può e non deve basarsi sull'apprezzamento di lui.
Tutti possiamo piacere e non piacere a qualcuno.


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

In effetti a questo punto ammetto di non sentirmi più desiderata dal mio compagno. E' successo (in passato) che tornati da una cena, un'uscita, lui mi saltasse letteralmente addosso dicendomi che aveva faticato a resistermi tutta la sera.
E io ne ero anche un pò lusingata, di tutto questo desiderio...
Ma poi se n'è andato, e ora torniamo dalle cene e lui si accende il computer, io apro un libro...
Le attenzioni e le conferme che mi arrivano da un'altra persona (in questo caso sarebbe il mio compagno) sarebbero importantissime, poi è ovvio che se qualcuno mi guarda mi sento lusingata, se poi ci prova mi dico "e ma allora non sono così inguardabile...".
I complimenti, fatti anche solo con uno sguardo, mi fanno piacere.


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si chiama: _Body Language  attenta pero'._


Attenta a cosa Marì?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> In effetti a questo punto ammetto di non sentirmi più desiderata dal mio compagno. E' successo (in passato) che tornati da una cena, un'uscita, lui mi saltasse letteralmente addosso dicendomi che aveva faticato a resistermi tutta la sera.
> E io ne ero anche un pò lusingata, di tutto questo desiderio...
> Ma poi se n'è andato, e ora torniamo dalle cene e lui si accende il computer, io apro un libro...
> Le attenzioni e le conferme che mi arrivano da un'altra persona (in questo caso sarebbe il mio compagno) sarebbero importantissime, poi è ovvio che se qualcuno mi guarda mi sento lusingata, se poi ci prova mi dico "e ma allora non sono così inguardabile...".
> I complimenti, fatti anche solo con uno sguardo, mi fanno piacere.


 Non ricordo da quanto tempo state insieme e/o convivete.


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2010)

Non so come, tutte quelle che ho avuto le hanno capito subito il primo giorno. Io sono dell'idea che se una donna sta sulle sue non faccio nulla, tanto impegno per forzare cose che dovrebbero essere naturali.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> e ora torniamo dalle cene e lui si accende il computer, io apro un libro...


 
Situazione molto pericolosa, molto.


----------



## Magenta (10 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Situazione molto pericolosa, molto.


Infatti Mika, mi trovo a dover superare un tradimento.

 Ma questa è un'altra storia.

P/R stiamo insieme da 5 anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Infatti Mika, mi trovo a dover superare un tradimento.
> 
> Ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> P/R *stiamo insieme da 5 anni*.


Mi sembra un tempo troppo breve per trovare accettabile o addirittura confortante questo star vicini fisicamente, ma lontani nelle cose che si fanno.


----------



## Magenta (11 Gennaio 2010)

Ma è effettivamente troppo poco!
Io sono un carattere istintivo, passionale, quando parlavo con le amiche di come dovesse essere il mio uomo ideale io dicevo "vorrei trovare qualcuno che mi portasse via"... mi portasse via con la testa, mi facesse vedere cose nuove, emozioni forti... quando ho incontrato il mio compagno è stato un colpo di fulmine, dal momento che ho poggiato lo sguardo su di lui tutto il resto ha perso importanza. Volevo solo lui, sembravamo stati creati apposta per stare assieme. E poi va beh, ci si è messa di mezzo la vita, la quotidianità, il lavoro... e il mio bellissimo sogno non esiste più. Sono triste quando penso a com'era lui all'inizio, ai suoi occhi innamorati, a con quanta delicatezza mi trattava. Ora gli occhi innamorati non ci sono, e la voce delicata è sostituita da urla e/o indifferenza. Si può parlare solo di sciocchezze con lui. I discorsi seri, compreso quello su di noi e sul nostro ormai ipotetico futuro, sono banditi. Si rifiuta di parlare. Sono disperata.
Non ho intenzione di stare a fare la Penelope mentre il mio Ulisse se ne va per sirene. Non ho intenzione nemmeno di venire meno a quello in cui credo ancora (la fedeltà) ma se un ragazzo ci dovesse provare diciamo che ci giocherei un pò,senza illusioni,senza concludere nulla.
ecco il perchè di questo thread.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma è effettivamente troppo poco!
> Io sono un carattere istintivo, passionale, quando parlavo con le amiche di come dovesse essere il mio uomo ideale io dicevo "vorrei trovare qualcuno che mi portasse via"... mi portasse via con la testa, mi facesse vedere cose nuove, emozioni forti... quando ho incontrato il mio compagno è stato un colpo di fulmine, dal momento che ho poggiato lo sguardo su di lui tutto il resto ha perso importanza. Volevo solo lui, sembravamo stati creati apposta per stare assieme. E poi va beh, ci si è messa di mezzo la vita, la quotidianità, il lavoro... e il mio bellissimo sogno non esiste più. Sono triste quando penso a com'era lui all'inizio, ai suoi occhi innamorati, a con quanta delicatezza mi trattava. Ora gli occhi innamorati non ci sono, e la voce delicata è sostituita da urla e/o indifferenza. Si può parlare solo di sciocchezze con lui. I discorsi seri, compreso quello su di noi e sul nostro ormai ipotetico futuro, sono banditi. Si rifiuta di parlare. Sono disperata.
> Non ho intenzione di stare a fare la Penelope mentre il mio Ulisse se ne va per sirene. Non ho intenzione nemmeno di venire meno a quello in cui credo ancora (la fedeltà) ma se un ragazzo ci dovesse provare diciamo che ci giocherei un pò,senza illusioni,senza concludere nulla.
> ecco il perchè di questo thread.


E' durata il tempo che e' durata, ma avevi quello che volevi, solo che aveva una scadenza.
Certe volte si rimane "innamorati" dell'idea di quello che era e nel ricordo si trascinano cadaveri.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, non me ne sono mai accorta in tempo. Quindi mi chiedo e VI CHIEDO fatemi anche esempi pratici, raccontatemi come siete state approcciate o come avete approcciato qualcuno...


personalmente mi sono sempre soffermata a ragionare su quelli che *non *..irragionevole e .intollerabile::santarellina:


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì Magenta, era un approccio...


gli piace la sorella :carneval:


----------



## Magenta (11 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente mi sono sempre soffermata a ragionare su quelli che *non *..irragionevole e .intollerabile::santarellina:


Cioè Minerva? a quelli che NON ci provavano e sul perchè non lo facevano?


E' durata il tempo che e' durata, ma avevi quello che volevi, solo che aveva una scadenza.
Certe volte si rimane "innamorati" dell'idea di quello che era e nel ricordo si trascinano cadaveri. 
Lettrice, con poche parole mi hai toccata. E' veramente questo allora? sono innamorata dei ricordi che ho di lui? sono una di quelle donne innamorate dell'amore? Del resto è vero, sono stata felice un tempo, toccavo veramente il cielo con un dito. Pensavo potesse durare di più, ma forse in fondo l'importante è averla conosciuta e provata,quella felicità.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2010)

*Magenta*

se sei innamorata dell'amore, se ti manca quello che lui ti dava allora e adesso non riesce (o vuole) più darti... che dire? Spicca il volo e vai verso altri lidi. Credo che l'amore possa continuare soltanto quando ci si rende conto che si ama quella persona per quello che è, non per quello che ci dà.


----------



## Magenta (11 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> se sei innamorata dell'amore, se ti manca quello che lui ti dava allora e adesso non riesce (o vuole) più darti... che dire? Spicca il volo e vai verso altri lidi. Credo che l'amore possa continuare soltanto quando ci si rende conto che si ama quella persona per quello che è, non per quello che ci dà.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Mika, io lo amo per tutto quello che è. Lo amo con tutti i suoi difetti. Lo amo quando fa il buffone e mi fa vergognare perchè siamo in fila al supermercato, lo amo quando scalda il bagno per 2 ore col fornetto perchè secondo lui fa freddo, lo amo quando sta una sera intera a provare a giocare a tennis con la wii, lo amo quando torno a casa e mi fa trovare tutto a posto e mi rendo conto che posso sedermi e rilassarmi, lo amo quando non sto bene e mi porta il the e me lo mette sul comodino.
> MA E' LUI CHE NON MI AMA PIù.
> ...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> MA E' LUI CHE NON MI AMA PIù.
> Io non posso amare per tutti e due.
> E' una cosa tristissima, ma è la verità. LUI NON MI AMA.
> Ho paura che se lo lascio (cosa che prima o poi dovrò fare) non smetterò mai di amarlo e lo rimpiangerò a vita. Anche se lo trovate stupido e masochista.


 
E come mai sei arrivata a queste conclusioni? Non ti ama più perchè ti ha tradita con un'altra donna? Secondo me se cominci a guardarti attorno è perchè hai già smesso di amarlo...


----------



## Magenta (11 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E come mai sei arrivata a queste conclusioni? Non ti ama più perchè ti ha tradita con un'altra donna? Secondo me se cominci a guardarti attorno è perchè hai già smesso di amarlo...


So che siamo in un thread che ho aperto io con le premesse "come capisco se uno ci prova?" ma non è che io mi stia guardando attorno. Il fatto che mi lusinghi se un ragazzo tenta un approccio (se così si può chiamare) con me non vuol dire che vorrei che la mia storia finisse. 
Certo il fatto che mi abbia tradita (con una sua ex) non è un bel simbolo d'amore... il fatto che abbia coscientemente e volontariamente preso la decisione di andare a letto con un'altra, che me l'abbia persino portata in casa, non è un modo per dimostrare amore direi.
L'amore, quando c'è, lo si percepisce. 
Io non sento più amore da parte sua. Non sento affiatamento e complicità (se non in sciocchezze che potrebbe fare anche con i suoi amici) non mi sento più desiderata come donna, mi cerca una volta ogni tanto e nemmeno con molto calore. Esempio pratico: a capodanno mi sono messa tutta carina,mi sono comprata un completino anche per l'occasione,per il "dopo cena" diciamo...e poi me ne sono andata a dormire in pigiama,col mio bel completino nella cesta dei panni sporchi ma intoccato (da lui). Mi ha sempre detto che fare l'amore con me è la cosa più bella del mondo,allora perchè non vuole farla più spesso,questa che è la cosa più bella del mondo per lui?
Perchè la routine di torno da lavoro-cena-pc-tv-letto-libro non si rompe mai? perchè devo sempre essere io a cercare lui e mi sento anche rifiutare? 
L'altro giorno abbiamo avuto una piccola discussione, degenerata poi in litigio,e io gli ho chiesto: ma cosa stiamo facendo? ma perchè sei tornato qui se non mi vuoi,se ti sto così sulle palle che non sopporti nemmeno una critica da parte mia? e lui cosa mi ha risposto? "allora faccio le valigie e me ne vado,se la pensi così".
E' sempre colpa mia,gira e rigira. Anche quando la mia unica colpa è chiedere il perchè delle cose, chiedere spiegazioni o volere conferme. E pensare che basterebbe un abbraccio per sciogliere i miei dubbi, basterebbe un sorriso da parte sua... basterebbe così poco...
Non mi bacia, non mi abbraccia,non ho contatti con lui se non sono io a cercarli.
Non penso che questo sia amore. Che dici?


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno abbiamo avuto una piccola discussione, degenerata poi in litigio,e io gli ho chiesto: ma cosa stiamo facendo? ma perchè sei tornato qui se non mi vuoi,se ti sto così sulle palle che non sopporti nemmeno una critica da parte mia? e lui cosa mi ha risposto? "allora faccio le valigie e me ne vado,se la pensi così".
> E' sempre colpa mia,gira e rigira. Anche quando la mia unica colpa è chiedere il perchè delle cose, chiedere spiegazioni o volere conferme. E pensare che basterebbe un abbraccio per sciogliere i miei dubbi, basterebbe un sorriso da parte sua... basterebbe così poco...
> Non mi bacia, non mi abbraccia,non ho contatti con lui se non sono io a cercarli.
> Non penso che questo sia amore. Che dici?


No non è amore. La presenza non significa molto, c'è fisicamente ma il resto sta da un'altra parte. E' una situazione difficile e ti capisco perchè ci sono passata anch'io. Spero per te che tu abbia un ruolo maggiormente attivo nella tua vita. Quindi se non stai bene con lui chiudi e ricomincia. Forse ha semplicemente bisogno di una TUA presa netta di posizione.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> So che siamo in un thread che ho aperto io con le premesse "come capisco se uno ci prova?" ma non è che io mi stia guardando attorno. Il fatto che mi lusinghi se un ragazzo tenta un approccio (se così si può chiamare) con me non vuol dire che vorrei che la mia storia finisse.
> Certo il fatto che mi abbia tradita (con una sua ex) non è un bel simbolo d'amore... il fatto che abbia coscientemente e volontariamente preso la decisione di andare a letto con un'altra, che me l'abbia persino portata in casa, non è un modo per dimostrare amore direi.
> L'amore, quando c'è, lo si percepisce.
> Io non sento più amore da parte sua. Non sento affiatamento e complicità (se non in sciocchezze che potrebbe fare anche con i suoi amici) non mi sento più desiderata come donna, mi cerca una volta ogni tanto e nemmeno con molto calore. Esempio pratico: a capodanno mi sono messa tutta carina,mi sono comprata un completino anche per l'occasione,per il "dopo cena" diciamo...e poi me ne sono andata a dormire in pigiama,col mio bel completino nella cesta dei panni sporchi ma intoccato (da lui). Mi ha sempre detto che fare l'amore con me è la cosa più bella del mondo,allora perchè non vuole farla più spesso,questa che è la cosa più bella del mondo per lui?
> ...


 Pongo alcune questioni:
1- credo che sia stato lui a sbagliare e debba essere lui a recuperare, non tu. non lo sta facendo. non nel modo che ti serve. forse perchè non è la persona giusta più che perchè non ama.... 
2- dici che vorresti uno che 'ti prende e ti porta via'. Ma la vita vera è qui ed ora. E' tornare a casa stanchi e farsi prendere dalla routine. Non è farsi portare via e travolgersi. così si va solo verso l'infarto. Dura per un pò, poi viene il bello, la calma dell'amore che funziona... Perchè vuoi sempre tanta eccitazione ed entusiasmo? prima di stare con lui eri single? e come ci stavi? 
3- dici che non smetterai mai di amarlo. Io credo tu abbia smesso quando hai capito che non era più lo stesso. E che questo tu non lo ami. amavi l'altro, i primi tempi. Il ragazzo incapace di affetto e confronto non ti piace neppure. Perchè stai con lui? Pensi davvero di cambiarlo? rifugge i confronti, rifugge il dialogo e non accetta di avere torto... e tu accetti di aver avuto torto? Che amavi quel ragazzino travolgente dei primi tempi, ma non il ragazzino capriccioso di oggi? 
spero di esserti stata utile. :up:


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ho paura che se lo lascio (cosa che prima o poi dovrò fare) non smetterò mai di amarlo e lo rimpiangerò a vita. Anche se lo trovate stupido e masochista.


 
Non è stupido o masochista, è solo irrealistico. Tutto passa, anche il piu' grande amore.
Amerai, vedrai, ancora.


----------



## Magenta (11 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No non è amore. La presenza non significa molto, c'è fisicamente ma il resto sta da un'altra parte. E' una situazione difficile e ti capisco perchè ci sono passata anch'io. Spero per te che tu abbia un ruolo maggiormente attivo nella tua vita. Quindi se non stai bene con lui chiudi e ricomincia. Forse ha semplicemente bisogno di una TUA presa netta di posizione.


Sai Mika, quando ho preso una NETTA DECISIONE (cioè chiedergli di andarsene di casa dopo la scoperta del tradimento) lui mi ha mandato 378 sms (ancora salvati sul cell) in 20 gg. Più le mail,che non ho sottomano da contare.
Era disperato, mi diceva di non riuscire più a guardarsi allo specchio da schifo che si faceva, che avrebbe voluto lavarsi con la grattuggia per tirare via tutto lo schifo che si sentiva addosso,che non vedeva nessun'altra nel suo futuro che non fossi io,che mi adorava,mi amava come mai avrebbe pensato di amare,che l'altra non era nulla,che la sua vita senza me era vuota e ogni gesto perdeva importanza.
Io, commossa, innamorata,stupida, ho accettato di uscire a cena con lui. Solo a cena. Ha prenotato in un ristorarante carinissimo,è stato premuroso e carino tutta la sera,ho notato che ha mangiato ma non tanto come il suo solito. Mi accompagna a casa,e quando vado a dormire mi arriva un suo sms: non ero al massimo della forma,ero troppo agitato per mangiare,ero di nuovo con te,sono felicissimo.
L'ho ripreso in casa.
Questo all'inizio di novembre. Sono passati 2 mesi,e siamo già alla routine di cui sopra. Non mi guarda, gioca con il cell, risponde a sms,sempre su facebook. 

Ormai conosco l'inevitabile. La mia storia con lui è finita. O sulla via della fine comunque. Dovrei trovare il coraggio di staccarmi da un pezzo del mio cuore,che rimarrà con lui,e lasciarlo. Ma non è una cosa da un giorno e via. Devo riuscire a convicermi che è la cosa migliore per me,stare senza di lui. E devo smettere di pensare che pur di averlo accanto mi potrei accontentare di quello che mi sta dando.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E devo smettere di pensare che pur di averlo accanto *mi potrei accontentare* di quello che mi sta dando.


:up:


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta, non è colpa tua, liberati di questo pensiero.

Tu sei a postissimo.

E' lui che non funziona. Alcuni uomini (tanti purtroppo, sempre di piu'...) sono fallati, quando il rapporto si approfondisce, si allontanano. Non sanno davvero vivere in pieno un rapporto d'amore.

Tutto il resto (sms, fb, anche la play...) sono solo "strumenti" di allontanamento da te che mette in "pista" per tenerti alla larga.

Ma non perché tu non gli piaccia, anzi.

Solo perché dentro di sé lui conosce la verità su se stesso, e la verità è che non se la sente di darti quel rapporto VERO cui tu giustamente aspiri.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Ah, e lo strumento "principe" è l'astinenza/freddezza sessuale.
Ci sono uomini che faticano "a dormire insieme" anche senza sesso, si sentono mancare l'aria.


----------



## giobbe (11 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sai Mika, quando ho preso una NETTA DECISIONE (cioè chiedergli di andarsene di casa dopo la scoperta del tradimento) lui mi ha mandato 378 sms (ancora salvati sul cell) in 20 gg. Più le mail,che non ho sottomano da contare.
> Era disperato, mi diceva di non riuscire più a guardarsi allo specchio da schifo che si faceva, che avrebbe voluto lavarsi con la grattuggia per tirare via tutto lo schifo che si sentiva addosso,che non vedeva nessun'altra nel suo futuro che non fossi io,che mi adorava,mi amava come mai avrebbe pensato di amare,che l'altra non era nulla,che la sua vita senza me era vuota e ogni gesto perdeva importanza.
> Io, commossa, innamorata,stupida, ho accettato di uscire a cena con lui. Solo a cena. Ha prenotato in un ristorarante carinissimo,è stato premuroso e carino tutta la sera,ho notato che ha mangiato ma non tanto come il suo solito. Mi accompagna a casa,e quando vado a dormire mi arriva un suo sms: non ero al massimo della forma,ero troppo agitato per mangiare,ero di nuovo con te,sono felicissimo.
> L'ho ripreso in casa.
> ...


Secondo me c'è qualcosa nel tuo comportamento che lo innervosisce.
La relazione in una coppia è un universo, ci sono mille cose che bollono in pentola. Dovresti scrivergli una lunga lettera con tutti i tuoi dubbi e chiedere che lui faccia altrettanto.
Poi dovreste cominciare a risolvere tutte le questioni una alla volta.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2010)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Magenta, non è colpa tua, liberati di questo pensiero.
> 
> Tu sei a postissimo.
> 
> ...


Hai ragionissima, ma a questo punto direi che il problema é uno solo, se un uomo, qualunque sia la motivazione, ti tiene "a distanza", ha senso dargli ancora corda? 
Non dovremmo avere abbastanza amor proprio da rispettare più le nostre esigenze che le mancanze altrui? L'amore é sempre stata una partita doppia, lecito o illecito che sia, e farlo diventare una cassa continua mi pare sia un perdere tempo e vita...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2010)

Quoto Verena e Bruja.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Magenta, non è colpa tua, liberati di questo pensiero.
> 
> Tu sei a postissimo.
> 
> ...


Ma che palle con questi luoghi comuni...
Incredibile una cosa a cui dovevamo rispondere noi uomini...e poi ci stanno le donne che si fanno i loro film...

Ma figurati se è così ma figurati.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (11 Gennaio 2010)

La risposta è semplice...

1) respiri?
2) lui ti rivolge la parola?

se la risposta è sì ad entrambe, lui ci sta provando.


[

QUOTE=Magenta;7124]Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> La risposta è semplice...
> 
> 1) respiri?
> 2) lui ti rivolge la parola?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Dai non dire così...che poi se la saluti per strada corre a denunciarti per molestie...fame na carità, vacci piano.
Io comunque mi incazzo da morire, se una mi dà del provolone e non ci sto provando.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> La risposta è semplice...
> 
> 1) respiri?
> 2) lui ti rivolge la parola?
> ...


Anche tu hai ragione:carneval:


----------



## Magenta (12 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Pongo alcune questioni:
> 1- credo che sia stato lui a sbagliare e debba essere lui a recuperare, non tu. non lo sta facendo. non nel modo che ti serve. forse perchè non è la persona giusta più che perchè non ama....
> 2- dici che vorresti uno che 'ti prende e ti porta via'. Ma la vita vera è qui ed ora. E' tornare a casa stanchi e farsi prendere dalla routine. Non è farsi portare via e travolgersi. così si va solo verso l'infarto. Dura per un pò, poi viene il bello, la calma dell'amore che funziona... Perchè vuoi sempre tanta eccitazione ed entusiasmo? prima di stare con lui eri single? e come ci stavi?
> 3- dici che non smetterai mai di amarlo. Io credo tu abbia smesso quando hai capito che non era più lo stesso. E che questo tu non lo ami. amavi l'altro, i primi tempi. Il ragazzo incapace di affetto e confronto non ti piace neppure. Perchè stai con lui? Pensi davvero di cambiarlo? rifugge i confronti, rifugge il dialogo e non accetta di avere torto... e tu accetti di aver avuto torto? Che amavi quel ragazzino travolgente dei primi tempi, ma non il ragazzino capriccioso di oggi?
> spero di esserti stata utile. :up:


CIao Grande!
Io amavo quel ragazzino travolgente dei primi tempi, e ancora lo dico anche a lui. Gli chiedo dove è finito quel ragazzo,e mi chiedo se c'è un modo per farlo tornare indietro. Certo, lui tornerà ad essere quello di prima non appena io uscirò dalla sua vita. Prima di stare con lui sono stata single per 2 anni,e stavo bene,avevo un sacco di amici/amiche,anche se io ho bisogno di avere un ragazzo accanto a me,altrimenti mi sento un pò monca...so che non è femminista come affermazione ma è così...mi sento completa quando amo qualcuno...
Comunque va beh,ho capito l'antifona...voi avete visto fin dove io non riesco (e non volevo) vedere,ovvero che l'amore è finito...
 Purtroppo io a quel ragazzo voglio un bene dell'anima,e dovrei ferirlo...perchè non voglio fare la mamma di un bambino di 33 anni...


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Purtroppo io a quel ragazzo voglio un bene dell'anima,e dovrei ferirlo...*perchè non voglio fare la mamma di un bambino di 33 anni...*


E fai bene! Non avete figli vero? Per decisione comune?


----------



## tyubaz (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, non me ne sono mai accorta in tempo. Quindi mi chiedo e VI CHIEDO fatemi anche esempi pratici, raccontatemi come siete state approcciate o come avete approcciato qualcuno...


 
*Se vedi che sbava e gli si ingrossa il pacco alla lampo dei pantaloni....ci sta provando....!!!*


----------



## Magenta (12 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E fai bene! Non avete figli vero? Per decisione comune?


No non ne abbiamo ma per decisione sua. Io ne avrei voluti (e ancora non rinuncio all'idea di farmi una famiglia, un giorno) ma lui no. Decisione definitiva.


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> No non ne abbiamo ma per decisione sua. Io ne avrei voluti (e ancora non rinuncio all'idea di farmi una famiglia, un giorno) ma lui no. Decisione definitiva.


Ho letto la risposta data a Grande. Magenta avete progetti diversi, ovvio che l'amore non possa sparire da un momento all'altro, ma alla lunga si logora. E quella che ha un progetto sei tu, quindi...


----------



## astonished (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> CIao Grande!
> Io amavo quel ragazzino travolgente dei primi tempi, e ancora lo dico anche a lui. Gli chiedo dove è finito quel ragazzo,e mi chiedo se c'è un modo per farlo tornare indietro. Certo, lui tornerà ad essere quello di prima non appena io uscirò dalla sua vita. Prima di stare con lui sono stata single per 2 anni,e stavo bene,avevo un sacco di amici/amiche,anche se io ho bisogno di avere un ragazzo accanto a me,altrimenti mi sento un pò monca...so che non è femminista come affermazione ma è così...mi sento completa quando amo qualcuno...
> Comunque va beh,ho capito l'antifona...voi avete visto fin dove io non riesco (e non volevo) vedere,ovvero che l'amore è finito...
> *Purtroppo io a quel ragazzo voglio un bene dell'anima,e dovrei ferirlo...perchè non voglio fare la mamma di un bambino di 33 anni...*


Si ma è stato lui a tradirti o no? e di te che ne è stato non ne hai sofferto? A 33 anni si è già belli che adulti, e bisogna assumersi la responsabilità del proprio operato. Da come ti leggo sei anni avanti a Lui in fatto di maturità e da come lo descrivi ti ribadisco quanto già ti dissi in uno dei tuoi primi thread, come fatto peraltro da altri utenti: l'idea che ne viene fuori del tuo compagno è quella di un immaturo. Figurativamente parlando, dagli una pedata, insomma separatevi e vai per la tua strada. Il mondo è pieno di persone che bramano per progettare un futuro, per costruire qualcosa; ne abbiamo un pò tutti le tasche piene di questi eterni indecisi, attendisti, bamboccioni che non si svegliano dal loro torpore. "Io no una famiglia mai........"  ma che affermazione è? basterebbe solo questa per mandarlo a stendere ma capisco che quando c'è il bene di mezzo è difficile essere obiettivi e troncare i rapporti. Devi però essere coscinete (e non sono nessuno io per dirtelo) che il tempo passa e tu rimani lì ferma al palo ad aspettare cosa non si sà. Così facendo lui non decidererà mai, tu mandalo via, "mal che ti vada" rivede la sua posizione ma poi 9 su 10 tu non lo rivorrai più indietro. Una coppia senza progetti è destinata quasi certamente al fallimento a meno che non si basi il rapporto sul nulla e dunque vivendolo alla giornata ed in questo ci stà pure che ci si tradisca a vicenda tanto per riempire quel nulla di altro nulla.

Io per le tue stessa ragioni ho chiuso il mio matrimonio, e non mi vergogno a dirlo, fino a quarantanni non ho mai versato una lacrima, ora piango ogni volta che vedo una coppia con figli in tvo al cinema perchè penso ai figli che non ho potuto avere: una mia vecchia zia alla quale sono morti, tutti  in età infantile, cinque figli, mi disse "_Una coppia senza figli è come una casa senza finestre_" magari sarà pure un luogo comune ma chi riuscirebbe a stare tanto tempo rintanato in una casa senza finestre?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> ...........
> Io per le tue stessa ragioni ho chiuso il mio matrimonio, e non mi vergogno a dirlo, fino a quarantanni non ho mai versato una lacrima, ora piango ogni volta che vedo una coppia con figli in tvo al cinema perchè *penso ai figli che non ho potuto avere*: una mia vecchia zia alla quale sono morti, tutti in età infantile, cinque figli, mi disse "_Una coppia senza figli è come una casa senza finestre_" magari sarà pure un luogo comune ma chi riuscirebbe a stare tanto tempo rintanato in una casa senza finestre?


non ci avevo mai pensato, ma tua zia aveva molta ragione

... eppure ...

avere dei figli, amatissimi da entrambi i genitori, non ti mette al riparo dal tradimento (evidententemente)
ed espone il tradito ad un altro livello di dolore

uno lo conosci: quello di veder tradito il proprio amore, sfatata la reciprocità in cui credevi, data per scontata la tua persona

l'altro te lo sei risparmiato
è quello in cui prendi consapevolezza che, magari per qualche istante (o forse non solo), la persona che hai amato (che ami) ha ritenuto che un'ipotesi, spesso scarsamente plausibile, di vita con un'altra persona valesse più non solo di te e del tuo amore, ma anche della quotidianità con i vostri figli

questa consapevolezza io l'ho raggiunta in un momento successivo alla conoscenza del tradimento, quando sapevo dell'altra persona molto di più e di peggio di quando avrei dovuto
ed è stato come se qualcuno mi avesse scaraventato un muro in faccia


----------



## giobbe (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> No non ne abbiamo ma per decisione sua. Io ne avrei voluti (e ancora non rinuncio all'idea di farmi una famiglia, un giorno) ma lui no. Decisione definitiva.


Non puoi adattarti a queste sue decisioni.
Se non cambia idea (definitivamente) è meglio lasciarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci avevo mai pensato, ma tua zia aveva molta ragione
> 
> ... eppure ...
> 
> ...


 Come ti capisco.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2010)

*Magenta*

Perdonami se non sto a farti pipponi e non ti offro elaboratissime ragioni a cui attaccarti e dalle quali prendere spunti, ma dopo quanto ho letto, nel tuo caso io vedo solo una realtà incontrovertibile... lui se mai ti ha amato, ora non ti ama o comunque non come a te servirebbe, e tu, e perdonami di nuovo, non ti ami quanto necessario.   Purtroppo questa fase, spesso e per periodi individualmente necessari, capita a qualunque persona tradita... ma se non si prende atto della realtà una volta a carte scoperte, la colpa non é di chi ha tradito ma di chi continua a permettere di ferire e infierire.
Bruja


----------



## Magenta (12 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci avevo mai pensato, ma tua zia aveva molta ragione
> 
> ... eppure ...
> 
> ...




Amoremio cara, potremmo scrivere su una rubrica di cuori infranti. Avremmo un sacco di lettere e un sacco di aiuti dal forum...


----------



## Magenta (12 Gennaio 2010)

Riprendendo per un attimo il motivo per cui questo thread è stato aperto (tra l'altro da me...eh eh eh) mi chiedevo, molto stupidamente, se il tizio che ci ha provato non fosse un adone come vi comportereste? per non farvi tornare indietro riassumo: tizio che conosco di vista mi ha avvicinato in un locale con una scusante e andandosene mi ha accarezzato il braccio...insomma, nonostante questo tizio mi sia sempre piaciuto un pò devo ammettere che non è bello nel senso convenzionale del termine. Non c'entra nulla vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Riprendendo per un attimo il motivo per cui questo thread è stato aperto (tra l'altro da me...eh eh eh) mi chiedevo, molto stupidamente, se il tizio che ci ha provato non fosse un adone come vi comportereste? per non farvi tornare indietro riassumo: tizio che conosco di vista mi ha avvicinato in un locale con una scusante e andandosene mi ha accarezzato il braccio...insomma, nonostante questo tizio mi sia sempre piaciuto un pò devo ammettere che non è bello nel senso convenzionale del termine. Non c'entra nulla vero?


 Non è bello ciò che è bello...


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Riprendendo per un attimo il motivo per cui questo thread è stato aperto (tra l'altro da me...eh eh eh) mi chiedevo, molto stupidamente, se il tizio che ci ha provato non fosse un adone come vi comportereste? per non farvi tornare indietro riassumo: tizio che conosco di vista mi ha avvicinato in un locale con una scusante e andandosene mi ha accarezzato il braccio...insomma, nonostante questo tizio mi sia sempre piaciuto un pò devo ammettere che non è bello nel senso convenzionale del termine. Non c'entra nulla vero?


Beh, c'entra molto poco. 
Il punto è che deve scattare la scintilla...devi trovarci qualcosa di unico che lo rende speciale per te.
Il tempo dirà come potrai "collocare" il "tizio non convenzionalmente bello"...


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



aristocat ha detto:


> Beh, c'entra molto poco.
> Il punto è che deve scattare la scintilla...devi trovarci qualcosa di unico che lo rende speciale per te.
> Il tempo dirà come potrai "collocare" il "tizio non convenzionalmente bello"...



Terzo scaffale a sinistra dell'armadio... vicino al cambio di stagione
Bruja


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Riprendendo per un attimo il motivo per cui questo thread è stato aperto (tra l'altro da me...eh eh eh) mi chiedevo, molto stupidamente, se il tizio che ci ha provato non fosse un adone come vi comportereste? per non farvi tornare indietro riassumo: tizio che conosco di vista mi ha avvicinato in un locale con una scusante e andandosene mi ha accarezzato il braccio...insomma, nonostante questo tizio mi sia sempre piaciuto un pò devo ammettere che non è bello nel senso convenzionale del termine. Non c'entra nulla vero?


Se già parti così... non ti piace ma ti piace essere corteggiata. E nella situazione in cui stai potrebbe essere pericoloso.


----------



## Magenta (13 Gennaio 2010)

No Mika, mi sono espressa male.
Mi piace, da anni. Mi è sempre piaciuto ma non nel senso di bellezza irresistibile, mi piace perchè ha un'aura da bravo ragazzo, perchè sembra tanto una bravissima persona...ha un modo di porsi, di sorridere, che viene da sorridere anche a me quando lo guardo...
Stupidamente mi chiedevo se la bellezza potesse c'entrare,ma era veramente una domanda idiota,visto che so che l'esteriorità c'entra poco o nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Terzo scaffale a sinistra dell'armadio... vicino al cambio di stagione
> Bruja


...e non dimenticare l'antitarme


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...e non dimenticare l'antitarme


Soprattutto! :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Magenta (17 Gennaio 2010)

*The Rules e affini...*

Mi sto leggendo il libro "falli soffrire" una stupidatina che ho trovato scontata al mercato.
Sembra essere una versione aggiornata delle Rules di cui avevo sentito parlare per la prima volta da Vere, e che poi ho comprato e letto.
Secondo le Rules e anche questo "falli soffrire" io non dovrei cercare un uomo, ma farmi cercare da lui. Quindi, non sono tornata in quel locale. E' passata una settimana e posso dire che la pratica è archiviata.
Vedrò di mettere in pratica le Regole con qualcun'altro. Funzioneranno anche con il mio attuale compagno oppure ormai è tardi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Mi sto leggendo il libro "falli soffrire" una stupidatina che ho trovato scontata al mercato.
> Sembra essere una versione aggiornata delle Rules di cui avevo sentito parlare per la prima volta da Vere, e che poi ho comprato e letto.
> Secondo le Rules e anche questo "falli soffrire" io non dovrei cercare un uomo, ma farmi cercare da lui. Quindi, non sono tornata in quel locale. E' passata una settimana e posso dire che la pratica è archiviata.
> Vedrò di mettere in pratica le Regole con qualcun'altro. Funzioneranno anche con il mio attuale compagno oppure ormai è tardi?


 Valgono sempre.
Chi ti vuole si impegna per averti.
Certo può sempre succedere che non si impegni nessuno... :carneval:


----------



## Magenta (18 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Valgono sempre.
> Chi ti vuole si impegna per averti.
> Certo può sempre succedere che non si impegni nessuno... :carneval:


Persa!!!! mi fai entrare in panico così!!!

eh eh eh :mexican::mexican::mexican: si spera che qualcuno si impegni prima o poi... altrimenti mi rimanete sempre voi!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Magenta (24 Gennaio 2010)

Ieri ero al cinema, invece che in locale a vedere se lui c'era...
mi fosse almeno piaciuto il film...
invece cinema, poi casa, e di lui neanche un'ombra lontana...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Valgono sempre.
> Chi ti vuole si impegna per averti.
> Certo può sempre succedere che non si impegni nessuno... :carneval:





Magenta ha detto:


> Persa!!!! mi fai entrare in panico così!!!
> 
> eh eh eh :mexican::mexican::mexican: si spera che qualcuno si impegni prima o poi... altrimenti mi rimanete sempre voi!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


L'ho scritto come battuta, ma solo in parte.
La vita non ci viene data con garanzia di amore, salute e felicità.
Noi ci piacciamo molto (normalmente), ma non è detto che si debba piacere agli altri.
Io apprezzo fragilità e imperfezioni.
La buonanima mi rimproverava ..le mie qualità, più dei miei difetti.
E soprattutto non è detto che si debba piacere sul serio a chi piace a noi o che si piaccia...abbastanza da impegnarsi.
A volte si può anche essere troppo...impegnative.
Bisognerebbe mettere in conto la solitudine sentimentale.


----------



## Magenta (24 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho scritto come battuta, ma solo in parte.
> La vita non ci viene data con garanzia di amore, salute e felicità.
> Noi ci piacciamo molto (normalmente), ma non è detto che si debba piacere agli altri.
> Io apprezzo fragilità e imperfezioni.
> ...


Ma la solitudine non è tale se si sta bene con sè stessi.
Certo sono alla ricerca costante di un Amore Ideale, di un Principe Azzurro, e certo, forse non lo troverò mai, ma nel frattempo esco, mi diverto, conosco persone, mi confronto, soffro anche, ma mi piaccio e ci sono persone, uomini e donne, a cui piace la mia compagnia, e a me piace la loro.
Cara Persa, non so spiegarti perchè,ma io mi vado benissimo così,mi piaccio così,e so che posso piacere anche così,senza cambiare nulla di me. Certo sto con un uomo che mi vuole bene ma non mi ama, certo sono in confusione e sono anche delusa dal suo comportamento e ferita, ma non cambierei nulla di me.
Ops...scusa il monologo,anche un pò O.T.!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ma la solitudine non è tale se si sta bene con sè stessi.
> Certo sono alla ricerca costante di un Amore Ideale, di un Principe Azzurro, e certo, forse non lo troverò mai, ma nel frattempo esco, mi diverto, conosco persone, mi confronto, soffro anche, ma mi piaccio e ci sono persone, uomini e donne, a cui piace la mia compagnia, e a me piace la loro.
> Cara Persa, non so spiegarti perchè,ma io mi vado benissimo così,mi piaccio così,e so che posso piacere anche così,senza cambiare nulla di me. Certo sto con un uomo che mi vuole bene ma non mi ama, certo sono in confusione e sono anche delusa dal suo comportamento e ferita, ma non cambierei nulla di me.
> Ops...scusa il monologo,anche un pò O.T.!


E' quello che intendevo.
Essere contente di sè è fondamentale.
Non è garanzia però di trovare chi ci amerà.
Con solitudine sentimentale intendevo questo e non la solitudine sociale, relazionale, affettiva.
Quando si sente che il compagno non ci ama bisognerebbe, forse, avere il coraggio i scegliere (almeno momentaneamente) una chiara solitudine, invece di una nascosta. Anche perché ben sappiamo che nulla si può fare per avere l'amore.


----------



## Magenta (31 Gennaio 2010)

Continuo con un'altra domanda per uomini (e non solo), così faccio avanzare il thread e anche i miei pensieri:

Se un uomo vuole una donna cerca di prendersela indipendentemente che lei sia impegnata o meno?

Spiego meglio: TU, uomo, conosci una donna, anche solo di sfuggita, una sera (a caso). Lei è impegnata, oppure tu nemmeno sai nulla di lei, se lei ti piace, cerchi di rintracciarla dopo o lasci che il destino (o il futuro in generale,per chi non ci crede) faccia tutto?

Se io conosco un tipo una sera, e fingo di ritornare per caso nello stesso locale per vedere se c'è, e so bene che se lui volesse basterebbe poco per rintracciarmi (siamo ad un paio di gradi di separazione,forse solo uno) ma lui non mi rintraccia... ergo,non gli frega? oppure semplicemente si fa portare dagli eventi come posso fare io?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Continuo con un'altra domanda per uomini (e non solo), così faccio avanzare il thread e anche i miei pensieri:
> 
> Se un uomo vuole una donna cerca di prendersela indipendentemente che lei sia impegnata o meno?
> 
> ...


Io credo che allo stato attuale gli uomini aspettino che sia la donna a prendere l'iniziativa. Che sia impegnata o no. Così poi è più facile dire... eh va beh ma mi avevi cercato tu :mrgreen:.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Se un uomo vuole una donna cerca di prendersela indipendentemente che lei sia impegnata o meno?


Non vale per me. Cerco di capire se lei sia impegnata e in tal caso vado in modalità consulente. Se è impegnata ma dimostra che avrebbe intenzione di lasciare, è un'altra storia.

I rapporti con una donna impegnata in ricerca di avventure, è troppo difficile e impegnativa per i miei gusti, ma soprattutto è senza alcuna speranza.


----------



## giobbe (31 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Continuo con un'altra domanda per uomini (e non solo), così faccio avanzare il thread e anche i miei pensieri:
> 
> Se un uomo vuole una donna cerca di prendersela indipendentemente che lei sia impegnata o meno?
> 
> ...



Se Maometto non va alla montagna...
Lascia il tuo fidanzato e procura tu occasioni per incontrare e parlare con questo nuovo ragazzo. :up:


----------



## astonished (31 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io credo che allo stato attuale gli uomini aspettino che sia la donna a prendere l'iniziativa. Che sia impegnata o no. Così poi è più facile dire... eh va beh ma mi avevi cercato tu :mrgreen:.


Ciao Mika, 
mi sembra un giudizio ingeneroso su noi maschietti ma penso tu stia scherzando. Non sempre si lascia prendere l'iniziativa alla donna per la motivazione da te addotta, magari ci si va con cautela per altri motivi, ad esempio quello che esporrò nella prossima risposta a Magenta.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Continuo con un'altra domanda per uomini (e non solo), così faccio avanzare il thread e anche i miei pensieri:
> 
> Se un uomo vuole una donna cerca di prendersela indipendentemente che lei sia impegnata o meno?
> 
> ...


Credo poco al destino, o quantomeno credo sia meglio "indirizzarlo"...:up:

Se è impegnata e se non se lo pone lei il problema a farsi conoscere meglio, io me lo pongo in genere...dopo! :mexican:


----------



## astonished (31 Gennaio 2010)

*Dipende dalla donna!*



Magenta ha detto:


> ...........
> ........
> *
> Se un uomo vuole una donna cerca di prendersela indipendentemente che lei sia impegnata o meno?*
> ...


Ciao,
penso dipenda da cosa sai della donna che ti interessa. Nella risposta che ti darò non può non aver peso l'essere stato tradito per mezzo di un uomo che sapeva benissimo che la mia ex-moglie era sposata ma so bene essere stata Lei ad aprirgli la strada.

Dunque per via dello sfacelo che ho vissuto sull mia pelle, se vedo una donna che mi interessa e so essere impegnata, devio il mio interesse e lo faccio diventare "innocuo" semprechè ci si riesca: io non vorrei mai causare ad altri ciò che è stato fatto a me ed anche se mi piace una donna e ci entro in una certa forma di intimità affettiva mi fermo per il rispetto del mondo che c'è dietro di Lei e spero che la cosa venga o verrà apprezzata in futuro qualora la motivazione del ritrarsi non sia stata esplicitamente dichiarata.

Devo dire che in giro ci sono tante donne impegnate che ti vengono a cercare ed in quei momenti mi sento in difficoltà, specie quando la mettono sul piano della sfida e solo per questo atteggiamento, che ritengo infantile alla nostra età, faccio il tonto o l'imbranato oppure faccio palese il mio disinteresse.

Ricollegandomi alla mi risposta data a Mika poco fa, alla sua affermazione secondo cui molti uomini lasciano l'iniziativa alle donne per deresponsabilizzarsi: io sono una persona molto timida e dunque poco spavalda, diffcilmente mi butto se mi piace qualcuna e se lo faccio è solo perchè è già sopraggiunta della confidenza. Quest'estate al mare (ero già separato) vedo una ragazza nel mio stesso stabilimento balneare, ragazza che già le estati precedenti aveva mostrato una certa forma di interesse nei miei confronti perchè notavo che quando passavo vicino alla sua palma per raggiungere il bar, mi guardava sempre; dicevo che quest'estate il gioco di sguardi era diventato più frequente al punto da aver catturato la mia attenzione: la ragazza era impegnata o lo era stata visto che aveva una figlia. La vedevo sempre sola, a volte accompagnata dalla sorella (mia deduzione) o dal padre (mia deduzione) mai da un uomo compatibile per età con quello che poteva essere il suo compagno, e mi ero fatto l'idea che anche lei fosse separata come me e questa cosa mi faceva pensare che con lei avrei potuto condividere qualcosa da dirsi di cui parlare, capire e capirsi . Un giorno dopo un'estate di titubanza mi "butto": mi fermo mentre mi recavo al bar le chiedo se potevamo scambiare quattro chiacchiere, lei mi fece sedere iniziammo a parlare ed alla prima occasione mi disse che era sposata e che il marito non era mai presente perchè gestiva il ristorante di famiglia e dunque sempre al lavoro ma aveva subito imposto la distanza, alchè abbiamo continuato a parlare ma poi mi sono fatto da parte. Insomma un bel due di picche :unhappy:, anche se a me non interessava niente altro che conoscerla: in quel periodo vivevo una grande tristezza interiore,se ntivo la solitudine e cercavo qualcuna che non conoscesse il mio passato con cui parlare. Sono certo che lei con me abbia in qualche modo giocato, almeno con lo sguardo, poi non so. Ora ci sono ragazze che vedo nei posti che frequento abitualmente, alcune mi interessano, una in particolare, non so nulla di loro nemmeno il nome, ma come potrei farmi avanti?

Ecco, tutto dipende dalle circostanze e dalla volontà di entrambi di conoscersi. Penso sia semplice e sontata come risposta ma io la vedo così.

Ciao.


----------



## Magenta (1 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> penso dipenda da cosa sai della donna che ti interessa. Nella risposta che ti darò non può non aver peso l'essere stato tradito per mezzo di un uomo che sapeva benissimo che la mia ex-moglie era sposata ma so bene essere stata Lei ad aprirgli la strada.
> 
> Dunque per via dello sfacelo che ho vissuto sull mia pelle, se vedo una donna che mi interessa e so essere impegnata, devio il mio interesse e lo faccio diventare "innocuo" semprechè ci si riesca: io non vorrei mai causare ad altri ciò che è stato fatto a me ed anche se mi piace una donna e ci entro in una certa forma di intimità affettiva mi fermo per il rispetto del mondo che c'è dietro di Lei e spero che la cosa venga o verrà apprezzata in futuro qualora la motivazione del ritrarsi non sia stata esplicitamente dichiarata.
> ...


Quoto e non posso darti torto.
Ma come posso io, che secondo le Regole non posso fare il primo passo, sapere se un uomo è un timido oppure non gli interesso?
Andrebbero riscritte queste Regole... adattandole al 2010!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Quoto e non posso darti torto.
> Ma come posso io, che secondo le Regole non posso fare il primo passo, sapere se un uomo è un timido oppure non gli interesso?
> Andrebbero riscritte queste Regole... adattandole al 2010!


 Le Rules sono regole un po' per gioco che sono finalizzate ad avere relazioni con uomini che non solo sono interessati, ma in grado di ricoprire un ruolo tradizionale con donne che ricoprono (all'interno della coppia) un ruolo tradizionale. Non sono leggi. E non tutti/e vogliono ricoprire quei ruoli.
Creare occasioni per uomini meno determinati, però è sempre stato "permesso"...


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Mika,
> mi sembra un giudizio ingeneroso su noi maschietti ma penso tu stia scherzando. Non sempre si lascia prendere l'iniziativa alla donna per la motivazione da te addotta, magari ci si va con cautela per altri motivi, ad esempio quello che esporrò nella prossima risposta a Magenta.


Ma certo Ast, mica tutti siamo uguali. Ci sono uomini e uomini, così come donne e donne.


----------



## astonished (1 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma certo Ast, mica tutti siamo uguali. Ci sono uomini e uomini, così come donne e donne.


Ecco, appunto!:up:


----------



## Magenta (7 Febbraio 2010)

Comunque sia io a trent'anni suonati ancora non ho capito nulla di nulla.
Ogni volta che vedo un tipo X si comporta in un modo che mi fa rizzare le antenne, e mi dico:ma ci prova? Però poi sparisce,eppure,come ho già detto,solo due gradi ci separano. Allora arrivo alla conclusione che gioca e gioca e gioca soltanto.


----------



## Magenta (7 Febbraio 2010)

Non avevo concluso il monologo:
Insomma gioca e basta.
Ed è così per la maggior parte degli uomini che io e le ragazze che conosco abbiamo conosciuto. E allora è solo un gioco, un tentativo per vedere quale ci sta per prima, oppure è un non-esporsi troppo, un modo per dare un "indizio" ma senza sbilanciarsi,se poi la ragazza afferra bene,altrimenti ci si ritenterà la prossima volta che ci si vedrà. Senza cercarsi oltre...
Ma come è possibile che io in 30 anni non abbia mai trovato un uomo che mi stia dietro? che mi cerchi e mi voglia e che sia in grado di stupirmi, di svegliarmi una mattina con una sorpresa? Sarà che sono una romantica, e che vorrei ricevere un fiore che non mi aspetto, una lettera anonima, ma non mi è mai successo. Ma proprio mai.
Forse a tutte piacerebbe trovare un bigliettino sotto il tergicristallo con scritto "sei bellissima",io ho sempre sognato di trovare una scritta in strada,lo so che è stupido, ma un "io e te tre metri sopra il cielo" anche alla mia età mi fa sognare...
Vorrei solo essere sorpresa da un ragazzo che ha notato qualcosa, in me. Qualcosa che l'ha colpito, che non ha visto nelle altre.
Quando quel tizio per cui il thread è stato aperto mi si è avvicinato per parlarmi,io sono stata cortese, e amichevole,e sorridente. Non sono stata maleducata o stronza o chissà che.
Per giorni ho aspettato un cenno, un messaggio, un qualsiasi cosa che mi facesse capire che magari, un domani, chissà, se ci rivedessimo...e invece nisba. E poi mi dicono che devo avere autostima e sicurezza in me stessa. So che queste cose dovrebbero essere indipendenti da quanto uno ci provi o meno, ma poi basta così poco per farmi chiedere: dove sbaglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Non avevo concluso il monologo:
> Insomma gioca e basta.
> Ed è così per la maggior parte degli uomini che io e le ragazze che conosco abbiamo conosciuto. E allora è solo un gioco, un tentativo per vedere quale ci sta per prima, oppure è un non-esporsi troppo, un modo per dare un "indizio" ma senza sbilanciarsi,se poi la ragazza afferra bene,altrimenti ci si ritenterà la prossima volta che ci si vedrà. Senza cercarsi oltre...
> Ma come è possibile che io in 30 anni non abbia mai trovato un uomo che mi stia dietro? che mi cerchi e mi voglia e che sia in grado di stupirmi, di svegliarmi una mattina con una sorpresa? Sarà che sono una romantica, e che vorrei ricevere un fiore che non mi aspetto, una lettera anonima, ma non mi è mai successo. Ma proprio mai.
> ...


Non so perché tu debba chiederti dove sbagli se non ricevi, dopo un gioco seduttivo di sguardi, un conseguente segno di reale interesse. Il gioco della seduzione è, appunto, un gioco e ha un seguito solo se c'è la vera disponibilità a mettersi un gioco; disponibilità che pochi hanno.
Per quanto riguarda il bigliettino sotto il tergicristallo mi inquieterebbe parecchio, potrebbe metterlo sono un ragazzino incapace di contattare di persona, un serial-seduttore da parcheggio che distribuisce il suo numero e i suoi servigi con una gerta generosità, un maniaco.
Lo stile Moccia non lo trovo romantico, ma un cascame di romanticume che mi irriterebbe.
Interrogati su quale immagine di te ti susciterebbero queste manifestazioni di interesse.


----------



## Magenta (7 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché tu debba chiederti dove sbagli se non ricevi, dopo un gioco seduttivo di sguardi, un conseguente segno di reale interesse. Il gioco della seduzione è, appunto, un gioco e ha un seguito solo se c'è la vera disponibilità a mettersi un gioco; disponibilità che pochi hanno.
> Per quanto riguarda il bigliettino sotto il tergicristallo mi inquieterebbe parecchio, potrebbe metterlo sono un ragazzino incapace di contattare di persona, un serial-seduttore da parcheggio che distribuisce il suo numero e i suoi servigi con una gerta generosità, un maniaco.
> Lo stile Moccia non lo trovo romantico, ma un cascame di romanticume che mi irriterebbe.
> Interrogati su quale immagine di te ti susciterebbero queste manifestazioni di interesse.


Oggi è giornata di quesiti... allora...
Quale immagine avrei di me?
L'immagine di una donna che è ancora capace di pensare, nonostante tutto, che un ragazzo romantico potrebbe farle trovare un bigliettino sotto il tergicristallo senza per forza essere un serial killer, ad esempio.
L'immagine di una ragazza che crede ancora che l'amore se è vero può portarti a fare follie, a spostare montagne, senza diventare per forza un brodo di giuggiole immangiabile.
Sono una romantica, e una tragica. La mia storia d'amore preferita è sempre stata...Romeo e Giulietta, guarda caso.
Non sono una persona che si fa infinocchiare dal primo spargi-complimenti che passa, anzi ho scoperto di essere fin troppo cinica riguardo ai complimenti, agli sguardi, all'interesse degli uomini in generale (uomini non me ne vogliate,ma purtroppo è così). 
E' ovvio che se il "biglietto del tergicristallo" diventa una cosa quotidiana mi spavento!
Non so più dove buttarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Oggi è giornata di quesiti... allora...
> Quale immagine avrei di me?
> L'immagine di una donna che è ancora capace di pensare, nonostante tutto, che un ragazzo romantico potrebbe farle trovare un bigliettino sotto il tergicristallo senza per forza essere un serial killer, ad esempio.
> L'immagine di una ragazza che crede ancora che l'amore se è vero può portarti a fare follie, a spostare montagne, senza diventare per forza un brodo di giuggiole immangiabile.
> ...


Non hai mica risposto.
Hai detto di voler credere negli uomini, non hai trovato quale immagine di te questi comportamenti ti rimanderebbero.
Quando ho aperto il thread seduzione chiedevo modelli letterari e cinematrografici che non mi ha riferito nessuno.
Ora l'hai fatto tu.
Il tuo modello è l'amore da Giulietta e Romeo?
Quindi la ragazzina che per la sua immagine esterna, per la sua bellezza e grazia suscita un'attrazione che non è da maniaco, ma da innamorato, pronto a tutto?
Davvero vorresti essere amata così?
Voglio dire: davvero ti piacerebbe pensare di poter esere amata senza essere conosciuta davvero?
Vedi il mio modello seduttivo invece è Katy Morosky di Come eravamo. La donna che anche ragazzina è donna che ha interiorità e impegno che suscitano ammirazione oltre l'aspetto fisico.
Mica dico che è meglio il mio modello, ma è chiaro che cambia quel che ci si aspetta e quel che si dà.


----------



## Magenta (7 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai mica risposto.
> Hai detto di voler credere negli uomini, non hai trovato quale immagine di te questi comportamenti ti rimanderebbero.
> Quando ho aperto il thread seduzione chiedevo modelli letterari e cinematrografici che non mi ha riferito nessuno.
> Ora l'hai fatto tu.
> ...


Sono sincera con te, lo sono sempre stata. Si, io vorrei un uomo innamorato pronto a tutto per me. Vorrei essere amata di un amore talmente estremo da rischiare la vita per me. Io vorrei essere Giulietta per amare ma soprattutto per essere amata in un modo così totale e passionale da togliermi il fiato. Vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse "non posso vivere senza di te" e che fosse vero,non solo parole e poi passiamo alla tizia dopo di te. 
Ma su una cosa ti contraddico: non solo per il mio aspetto. Io vorrei essere amata tutta,per i difetti enormi e per i pregi che sembrano tanto piccoli a confronto. Per i miei sbalzi d'umore assurdi e per il mio pensiero che è così limpido. Per la mia coerenza che mi mette sempre nei guai e per la schiettezza con cui parlo. Non solo perchè sembro Valentina di Crepax. Non solo per i miei occhi non solo la grazia o la bellezza.
Quando mi sono innamorata del mio compagno l'avrei seguito in capo al mondo. E non per spirito di zerbinaggio. Ma perchè lo amavo, lo amavo così tanto che se fosse successo allora quello che mi è successo quest'autunno io non so dove sarei ora. In una clinica per malati di mente, se esistono ancora.
Se 5 anni fa mi avessero detto che sarebbe finita così non ci avrei creduto mai. Ogni respiro che facevo era per lui, e pensavo che ogni respiro suo fosse per me.
Ora capisci cosa intendo quando dico che vorrei un uomo che mi portasse via? che mi rapisse il cuore,che non mi facesse mai mai mai perdere la fiducia in lui, che mi dimostri ogni giorno che io valgo più di ogni cosa,di ogni persona, di ogni essere vivente al mondo. Perchè io è questo quello che dò quando mi innamoro. La persona amata per me diventa aria, acqua, fuoco e terra. E senza di lei, il mondo è nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sono sincera con te, lo sono sempre stata. Si, io vorrei un uomo innamorato pronto a tutto per me. Vorrei essere amata di un amore talmente estremo da rischiare la vita per me. Io vorrei essere Giulietta per amare ma soprattutto per essere amata in un modo così totale e passionale da togliermi il fiato. Vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse "non posso vivere senza di te" e che fosse vero,non solo parole e poi passiamo alla tizia dopo di te.
> Ma su una cosa ti contraddico: non solo per il mio aspetto. Io vorrei essere amata tutta,per i difetti enormi e per i pregi che sembrano tanto piccoli a confronto. Per i miei sbalzi d'umore assurdi e per il mio pensiero che è così limpido. Per la mia coerenza che mi mette sempre nei guai e per la schiettezza con cui parlo. Non solo perchè sembro Valentina di Crepax. Non solo per i miei occhi non solo la grazia o la bellezza.
> Quando mi sono innamorata del mio compagno l'avrei seguito in capo al mondo. E non per spirito di zerbinaggio. Ma perchè lo amavo, lo amavo così tanto che se fosse successo allora quello che mi è successo quest'autunno io non so dove sarei ora. In una clinica per malati di mente, se esistono ancora.
> *Se 5 anni fa mi avessero detto che sarebbe finita così non ci avrei creduto mai. Ogni respiro che facevo era per lui, e pensavo che ogni respiro suo fosse per me.*
> Ora capisci cosa intendo quando dico che vorrei un uomo che mi portasse via? che mi rapisse il cuore,che non mi facesse mai mai mai perdere la fiducia in lui, che mi dimostri ogni giorno che io valgo più di ogni cosa,di ogni persona, di ogni essere vivente al mondo. *Perchè io è questo quello che dò quando mi innamoro. La persona amata per me diventa aria, acqua, fuoco e terra. E senza di lei, il mondo è nulla*.


 Ma adesso non è più così ..PER TE.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Si, io vorrei un uomo innamorato pronto a tutto per me. Vorrei essere amata di un amore talmente estremo da rischiare la vita per me. Io vorrei essere Giulietta per amare ma soprattutto per essere amata in un modo così totale e passionale da togliermi il fiato. Vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse "non posso vivere senza di te" e che fosse vero,non solo parole e poi passiamo alla tizia dopo di te.


Bello un amore del genere, e quando succede anche se finisce ti resterà sempre dentro il ricordo. Una domanda, come mai se amavi così tanto il tuo compagno poi la passione è scemata e ora siete fratello e sorella? E' stato il tradimento o sei cambiata PRIMA?


----------



## Anna A (8 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Sono sincera con te, lo sono sempre stata. Si, io vorrei un uomo innamorato pronto a tutto per me. Vorrei essere amata di un amore talmente estremo da rischiare la vita per me. Io vorrei essere Giulietta per amare ma soprattutto per essere amata in un modo così totale e passionale da togliermi il fiato. Vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse "non posso vivere senza di te" e che fosse vero,non solo parole e poi passiamo alla tizia dopo di te.
> Ma su una cosa ti contraddico: non solo per il mio aspetto. Io vorrei essere amata tutta,per i difetti enormi e per i pregi che sembrano tanto piccoli a confronto. Per i miei sbalzi d'umore assurdi e per il mio pensiero che è così limpido. Per la mia coerenza che mi mette sempre nei guai e per la schiettezza con cui parlo. Non solo perchè sembro Valentina di Crepax. Non solo per i miei occhi non solo la grazia o la bellezza.
> Quando mi sono innamorata del mio compagno l'avrei seguito in capo al mondo. E non per spirito di zerbinaggio. Ma perchè lo amavo, lo amavo così tanto che se fosse successo allora quello che mi è successo quest'autunno io non so dove sarei ora. In una clinica per malati di mente, se esistono ancora.
> Se 5 anni fa mi avessero detto che sarebbe finita così non ci avrei creduto mai. Ogni respiro che facevo era per lui, e pensavo che ogni respiro suo fosse per me.
> *Ora capisci cosa intendo quando dico che vorrei un uomo che mi portasse via? che mi rapisse il cuore,che non mi facesse mai mai mai perdere la fiducia in lui, che mi dimostri ogni giorno che io valgo più di ogni cosa,di ogni persona, di ogni essere vivente al mondo.* Perchè io è questo quello che dò quando mi innamoro. La persona amata per me diventa aria, acqua, fuoco e terra. E senza di lei, il mondo è nulla.


 
certo che capisco.. hai una visione talmente bucolica dell'amore ...
  vicino a te hai un uomo che spirtualmente e animicamente è vuoto come una damigiana vuota. tu sei cresciuta e lui è rimasto quello che era, solo che prima non volevi vedere quanto era vuoto perché ti facevi bastare il fatto che fosse innamorato di te.
ti auguro davvero di incontrare l'uomo che cerchi, così capirai che l'uomo che ama davvero, è un uomo molto impegnativo..


----------



## Magenta (8 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Bello un amore del genere, e quando succede anche se finisce ti resterà sempre dentro il ricordo. Una domanda, come mai se amavi così tanto il tuo compagno poi la passione è scemata e ora siete fratello e sorella? E' stato il tradimento o sei cambiata PRIMA?


Siamo entrambi cambiati prima del tradimento. Se ci penso ben bene posso arrivare a credere che lui sia cambiato un anno fa, quando ha iniziato la storia con l'altra. Ma visto che non mi ricordo esattamente quando è iniziato l'allontanamento,non posso giurarlo...
Non so Mika, vorrei sapermi rispondere, lo vorrei veramente, ma purtroppo non lo so. In questa situazione mi ci sono trovata dentro pian piano, un passetto alla volta, e quando mi sono resa conto di esserci, non sapevo nemmeno come ci ero arrivata...
Boh.
Vorrei che questo amore così estremo non finisse mai.


----------



## Magenta (8 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che capisco.. hai una visione talmente bucolica dell'amore ...
> vicino a te hai un uomo che spirtualmente e animicamente è vuoto come una damigiana vuota. tu sei cresciuta e lui è rimasto quello che era, solo che prima non volevi vedere quanto era vuoto perché ti facevi bastare il fatto che fosse innamorato di te.
> ti auguro davvero di incontrare l'uomo che cerchi, così capirai che l'uomo che ama davvero, è un uomo molto impegnativo..


 
Perchè la mia versione è BUCOLICA Anna? non mi sembra un gran bell'aggettivo per l'amore...

So che l'amore che vorrei io è un amore impegnativo, che l'uomo che ama è impegnativo, ma anche io mi considero parecchio impegnativa come personcina... soprattutto quando mi innamoro, sono una persona che dà molto ma pretende molto...


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Vorrei che questo amore così estremo non finisse mai.


Magenta ma da come ne parli questo amore così estremo è già finito. Dovresti solo chiederti se ti va bene ANCHE così o se vorresti altro. E giocare la partita per quello che riguarda te, accettando anche il fatto che lui di partita potrebbe volerne giocare un'altra.


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*Magenta*

Tu non sei innamorata di un uomo... tu ami l'amore come concetto, come astrazione applicata ai sentimenti, come risposta compiuta alle aspettative del tuo cuore, del tuo spirito  e della tua mente.
Insomma ami quello che in te intendi come amore, ma l'amore degli uomini é come tutte le loro manifestazioni... umano quindi imperfetto e incompleto.
Sembrano le solite frasi fatte, ma quando ci si innamora, non ci si pensa mai che si stanno allargando le aspettative oltre la misura mediana possibile. Questo porta alla più cocente disillusione quando, e capita spesso, vediamo la limitatezza di quello che ci viene dato in contrapposizione a quello che avevamo sperato.
Non si tratta dell' amore dei vari Peynet, Shakespeare, Dante ma della speranza/aspettativa che quello che ci capita sia l'amore dei romanzi...quello che é il sogno della nostra vita
E' lecito ed umano desiderarlo, ma faremmo un grave errore di valutazione reale se pensassimo che questo possa avere un normale applicabilità, specie se a lungo termine.
I rapporti umani sono quelli che sono, e spesso sono precari ed insufficienti come qualunque altra manifestazione del vivere perché vengono elaborati automaticamente sempre più in proprio che per gli altri; se riuscissimo a fare nostro questo concetto, vivremmo meglio dentro e fuori dai rapporti.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu non sei innamorata di un uomo... tu ami l'amore come concetto, come astrazione applicata ai sentimenti, come risposta compiuta alle aspettative del tuo cuore, del tuo spirito e della tua mente.
> Insomma ami quello che in te intendi come amore, ma l'amore degli uomini é come tutte le loro manifestazioni... umano quindi imperfetto e incompleto.
> Sembrano le solite frasi fatte, ma quando ci si innamora, non ci si pensa mai che si stanno allargando le aspettative oltre la misura mediana possibile. Questo porta alla più cocente disillusione quando, e capita spesso, vediamo la limitatezza di quello che ci viene dato in contrapposizione a quello che avevamo sperato.
> Non si tratta dell' amore dei vari Peynet, Shakespeare, Dante ma della speranza/aspettativa che quello che ci capita sia l'amore dei romanzi...quello che é il sogno della nostra vita
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

*OT*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tu non sei innamorata di un uomo... tu ami l'amore come concetto, come astrazione applicata ai sentimenti, come risposta compiuta alle aspettative del tuo cuore, del tuo spirito  e della tua mente.
> Insomma ami quello che in te intendi come amore, ma l'amore degli uomini é come tutte le loro manifestazioni... umano quindi imperfetto e incompleto.
> Sembrano le solite frasi fatte, ma quando ci si innamora, non ci si pensa mai che si stanno allargando le aspettative oltre la misura mediana possibile. Questo porta alla più cocente disillusione quando, e capita spesso, vediamo la limitatezza di quello che ci viene dato in contrapposizione a quello che avevamo sperato.
> Non si tratta dell' amore dei vari Peynet, Shakespeare, Dante ma della speranza/aspettativa che quello che ci capita sia l'amore dei romanzi...quello che é il sogno della nostra vita
> ...


Dove ti eri cacciata? Stavo per chiedere all'amico disneiano di sopra di darci una mano con una microspia o simile:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*humprfdpr*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dove ti eri cacciata? Stavo per chiedere all'amico disneiano di sopra di darci una mano con una microspia o simile:carneval:



Mi stavi facendo un piattino di fatti miei... :carneval:
La prossima volta chiedo il permesso!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi stavi facendo un piattino di fatti miei... :carneval:
> La prossima volta chiedo il permesso!!!
> Bruja


Si figuri... _facci, facci_ pure:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*ecco...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si figuri... _facci, facci_ pure:carneval:


Una persona che mi dedica quei congiuntivi mi fa sciogliere in mezzo alla "crusca accademica"!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Magenta (14 Marzo 2010)

*il vicino di negozio*

Oggi mi dò al rispolvero di vecchi thread.
In verità lo faccio per non aprirne altri similari.
Mi chiedevo, e vi chiedevo a dire il vero, cosa mai sarà ad attrarre così l'occhio dell'uomo?
Perchè un uomo sposato indugia e cerca con lo sguardo un altra donna?
e ora via all'esempio (perchè io non faccio mai domande tanto per farle...)
Ragazzo molto bello, sposato, lavora a qualche passo da dove lavoro io.
Ci incrociamo spesso, lo noto, ci guardiamo e basta.
Poi dopo a forza di incontrarci tutti i giorni lui inizia a salutarmi.
Vengo a sapere (colleghe a cui l'ho fatto vedere) che è sposato con figli (minchia mi sembrava troppo giovane però...)
lui passa davanti al mio posto di lavoro, guarda dentro, incrocia i miei occhi e non li molla più,mi saluta sempre,anche se solo dall'altra parte del negozio.
Semplice cortesia da vicinato, un minimo di attrazione da parte sua, o ha captato la mia attrazione per lui?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

... uaglione  ma sempre LA' andate a tozzare: Con quelli sposati/impegnati? :incazzato:

Echecazzz!



PS poi mi fate morire quando dite: Ma e' capitato! :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Oggi mi dò al rispolvero di vecchi thread.
> In verità lo faccio per non aprirne altri similari.
> Mi chiedevo, e vi chiedevo a dire il vero, cosa mai sarà ad attrarre così l'occhio dell'uomo?
> Perchè un uomo sposato indugia e cerca con lo sguardo un altra donna?
> ...


Si guarda chi ricambia lo sguardo. 
E' una semplice legge della comunicazione non verbale.


----------



## Magenta (14 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si guarda chi ricambia lo sguardo.
> E' una semplice legge della comunicazione non verbale.


E con questo il thread può essere chiuso!
Grazie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> E con questo il thread può essere chiuso!
> Grazie!


 No si apre sul perché ...si ricambia lo sguardo... perché si tratta di una cosa reciproca...


----------



## Magenta (14 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No si apre sul perché ...si ricambia lo sguardo... perché si tratta di una cosa reciproca...


Persa non capisco...
dici che mi guarda semplicemente perchè io lo guardo...
quindi non penso ci sia molto da chiarire...

Certo ho riaperto questo thread per capire,sempre di più, come funziona il criceto che sta nella testa dell'uomo e fa girare le rotelline del pensiero:carneval:

Personalmente posso dire che: se beccassi un ragazzo a guardarmi e il suo sguardo mi desse fastidio, eviterei le prossime volte di guardare da quella parte.
Ma se beccassi un ragazzo a guardarmi e questo sguardo mi lusingasse, non abbasserei lo sguardo ma non è che ci passerei continuamente davanti.

Ma Persa: ha iniziato lui a salutarmi. Ovviamente incrociandoci in un corridoio quasi ogni giorno è normale. Ma io non avevo fatto cenno nè ad un sorriso nè ad uno sguardo prolungato. Ma si, lo guardavo,è bello,che ci posso fare,ma non è che lo fissassi. Uno sguardo fugace quando mi passava di fianco. E lo trovavo sempre a guardarmi comunque.
Ed è lui che quando passa davanti alle mie vetrine si gira a cercarmi dentro (per cosa frugare con lo sguardo un intero negozio altrimenti). E quando mi trova mi inchioda lì e dopo pochi secondi di occhi-occhi sorride e dice Ciao (anche da lontano,che potrebbe evitare).

E Marì, non ho intenzione di "tozzare" con nessun uomo sposato od impegnato che sia, non ti preoccupare. Solo perchè mi chiedo perchè un bell'uomo mi guardi non vuol dire che sia un'assatanata...e che cazz'...
Una semplice lusinga data con gli occhi mi basta!!! sono fedele io...IO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Persa non capisco...
> dici che mi guarda semplicemente perchè io lo guardo...
> quindi non penso ci sia molto da chiarire...
> 
> ...


Semplicemente questo: lui ha bisogno di lusinghe (se fino al punto di voler poi "combinare" qualcosa è da vedere), ma anche tu ne hai bisogno.
Pensa al "criceto" tuo.
Tu perché hai bisogno di queste lusinghe? Perché fantastichi di uomini sconosciuti?


----------



## Magenta (14 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Semplicemente questo: lui ha bisogno di lusinghe (se fino al punto di voler poi "combinare" qualcosa è da vedere), ma anche tu ne hai bisogno.
> Pensa al "criceto" tuo.
> Tu perché hai bisogno di queste lusinghe? Perché hai fantastichi di uomini sconosciuti?


Perchè dietro lo sguardo di uno sconosciuto può esserci un intero mondo, un'intera vita.

Perchè 5 anni fa uno sconosciuto (il mio attuale compagno) mi ha cambiato la vita. E lo ha fatto proprio fissandomi negli occhi.

Che ne so io che succeda di nuovo,con qualcun'altro.
O che non succeda mai più.
Ma a me è sempre successo così. Sguardi,e sentivo i meccanismi che si rimettevano in modo,a volte cigolando. 

Lavoro con le persone e soprattutto amo il mio lavoro proprio per questo. Per tutto il mondo che una persona ha dentro e dietro di sè. 
Ma io SONO COSì!!! Per me ogni essere umano che incontro è un mondo bellissimo, o bruttissimo,ma è un mondo diverso dal mio. E quando ci parlo, scopro qualcosa, ci vado d'accordo, ci rido, ci scherzo etc...mi sembra una magia.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Perchè dietro lo sguardo di uno sconosciuto può esserci un intero mondo, un'intera vita.
> 
> Perchè 5 anni fa uno sconosciuto (il mio attuale compagno) mi ha cambiato la vita. E lo ha fatto proprio fissandomi negli occhi.
> 
> ...


Allora proviamo a metterla così...quella magia l'ha trovata anche il tuo attuale compagno, solo che è andato solo un pò oltre...credo tu dovresti capirlo di più a questo punto e smetterla di pretendere ciò che mi par abbastanza chiaro tu sei disposta a dare fino a un certo punto, visto che ti "distrai" almeno col pensiero, spesso e volentieri...


----------



## Magenta (14 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora proviamo a metterla così...quella magia l'ha trovata anche il tuo attuale compagno, solo che è andato solo un pò oltre...credo tu dovresti capirlo di più a questo punto e smetterla di pretendere ciò che mi par abbastanza chiaro tu sei disposta a dare fino a un certo punto, visto che ti "distrai" almeno col pensiero, spesso e volentieri...


Ho capito che mi distraggo,ma mica faccio niente di male,in concreto!
Non ho MAI fatto niente di male,a dirla tutta.
Perchè noto un ragazzo e lui nota me,non dovrei esserne lusingata?
Perchè mi chiedo se gli piaccio allora sbaglio?
Non credo proprio...
Sono confusa e sono la prima a dirlo,sono qui per questo,per raccontarvi la mia confusione e per confrontarmi con voi,altrimenti che ci sto a fare? a dirvi che vivo nella casetta del Mulino Bianco? non credo proprio...
Poi se vogliamo fare il processo alle intenzioni allora ok...
sono da processare e condannare direi,visto che guardo un altro...e non so nemmeno come si chiama...ma che, le donne impegnate devono andare in giro con il paraocchi?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ho capito che mi distraggo,ma mica faccio niente di male,in concreto!
> Non ho MAI fatto niente di male,a dirla tutta.
> Perchè noto un ragazzo e lui nota me,non dovrei esserne lusingata?
> Perchè mi chiedo se gli piaccio allora sbaglio?
> ...


Guarda che nessuno ti ha accusato di nulla...quindi...excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta? 

Seriamente, la mia voleva solo essere una provocazione (vedi faccina) per farti riflettere sui messaggi che lanci (e forse non solo qui dentro) e su quanto effettivamente ci stai mettendo nel v oler far chiarezza con il tuo compagno...sicura sicura di volerla proprio questa chiarezza?


----------



## astonished (15 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Ho capito che mi distraggo,ma mica faccio niente di male,in concreto!
> Non ho MAI fatto niente di male,a dirla tutta.
> *Perchè noto un ragazzo e lui nota me,non dovrei esserne lusingata?
> Perchè mi chiedo se gli piaccio allora sbaglio?*
> ...


Ciao Magenta,
dovresti chiederti perchè hai bisogno di conferme da altri (e non è la prima volta che fai riferimento ad ipotetici corteggiatori, ricordo il tipo che incontrasti nel locale....) e soprattutto se questa necessità l'avevi anche prima di essere tradita.

Da tradito non potrei/vorrei giustificare un traditore ma sembra che tu quest'atteggiamento l'abbia sempre avuto ed allora,se fosse così, seppur sbagliato, il tuo ragazzo potrebbe essersi sentito tracsurato e soprattutto potrebbe aver compreso che tu oltre un tot non vai e non dai al rapporto e da qui il suo errore di trovare lui stesso conferme in un altra.

Pre vita vissuta posso dirti che è molto più duro e triste camminare in due in pianura e con "il freno a mano tirato" piuttosto che andare in salita affrontando insieme le difficoltà ma senza nessuna zavorra emozionale.

Cercare il mondo nello sguardo occasionale di uomini di passaggio può essere normale e comprensibile ma evidenzia chiaramente la ricerca di novità che evidentemente non trovi più nel tuo rapporto.

Da come scrivi sembri molto distaccata dal tuo compagno: sei prorio certa che il vostro rapporto ti basti? Che soddisfi le tue necessità? 

Sembra che tu sia in cerca di altro e molto di più mi sembra che tu sia ua persona fondamentalmente "sola" nella coppia: hai un gran bisogno che qualcuno si accorga di te e di quello che hai dentro, sembra che lanci richiami agli "sconosciuti" affinchè tu possa trovare qualcuno a cui potre raccontare chi sei e questo non sei capace di farlo con il tuo ragazzo con il quale evidentmente sono intercorsi problemi che avranno di certo interrotto il dialogo tra voi da tropo tempo.

Ho scritto in base ale mie sensazioni, cercando di interpretare il significato della "ricerca degli sguardi", cosa che faccio anch'io da quando sono single, poi magari mi dirai che è tutto sbagliato.

Ciao.


----------



## Magenta (15 Marzo 2010)

*Astonished*



astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Magenta,
> dovresti chiederti perchè hai bisogno di conferme da altri (e non è la prima volta che fai riferimento ad ipotetici corteggiatori, ricordo il tipo che incontrasti nel locale....) e soprattutto se questa necessità l'avevi anche prima di essere tradita.
> 
> Da tradito non potrei/vorrei giustificare un traditore ma sembra che tu quest'atteggiamento l'abbia sempre avuto ed allora,se fosse così, seppur sbagliato, il tuo ragazzo potrebbe essersi sentito tracsurato e soprattutto potrebbe aver compreso che tu oltre un tot non vai e non dai al rapporto e da qui il suo errore di trovare lui stesso conferme in un altra.
> ...


No no Aston, non è per nulla sbagliato. Questo è un esempio di quanto mi sono fatta conoscere di più qui dentro di quanto non mi conoscano fuori. Hai letto benissimo dentro di me. 
Avevo già detto queste cose, non so se nel vecchio forum o su questo nuovo,ma io sono una persona molto sicura di me stessa esternamente e totalmente insicura dentro... Sono una di quelle donne a cui piace piacere agli altri, sia colleghi/e amici/che ma anche altri uomini.
Ed è vero,come è per molti, che dopo un primo periodo di "bellissima" si arriva ad adagiarsi sugli allori,a credere che la persona bellissima che abbiamo di fianco sia scontatamente nostra,e non la si loda più.
Ho detto anche spesse volte che prima di 6 mesi fa,prima del tradimento, se incontravo sguardi di altri uomini che mi facevano piacere mi fermavo a pensare che di più belli del mio compagno non ce ne sono... mi sono accorta che dopo il fattaccio di 6 mesi fa la percezione che ho di questi sguardi è diversa. 
E' diversa perchè ora mi chiedo se ci può essere altro...
E non parlo di tradire il mio compagno, intendiamoci. Per "altro" intendo se è questa la vita che mi aspetta o se,come ho detto sopra, si possa aprire tutto un altro mondo dietro uno sconosciuto.

A volte parlando con voi mi rendo conto di essere più confusa di quanto già non credessi, perchè? 
Già è assodato che sono incasinata, che ho pensieri balenghi, ma così confusa come lo sono in questo periodo non lo sono stata mai.
Mi perdo a pensare a un sacco di cose, di situazioni, di incontri, di persone. Sono stanca penso.


----------



## Alexantro. (17 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Come capire che un ragazzo ci sta provando?
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, non me ne sono mai accorta in tempo. Quindi mi chiedo e VI CHIEDO fatemi anche esempi pratici, raccontatemi come siete state approcciate o come avete approcciato qualcuno...


 se ti palpa il culo non e' xche ci sta provando.....tengo a precisare


----------

